# poop at the front door



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Today we had a poop incident at the front door... With my mother watching... When i investigated the litter after, there was a little poop nugget in there, so it started in the box... Didn't appear painful or bloody or anything unusual... We've had a stray pee outside at our front door a few times, could that be why? Not even on a mat, right on tile floor...

The mat at the door got peed on, and i was suprised that took as long as it did. And now poops... Ugh.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Claiken said:


> We've had a stray pee outside at our front door a few times, could that be why?


As we've said before... yes, that could cause it. It might not be why, but it could be the reason.


----------



## Sollin (Feb 9, 2015)

It happened to us as well, it's the stranger's smell. 
We cleaned it with some laundry gel and the problems stopped.
Careful though it's slippery


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Claiken, if it's not the stray, it could be constipation. When my kitty gets constipated, I usually find a small poo in the litterbox and then more poo elsewhere. In fact, now if I see only one small poo in box, I immediately go check the well-being of my comforter.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well he gets regular miralax so it's not constipation. It was a full poo. Yesterday had a full pee there in the same spot despite me cleaning it. And it's nowhere comfortable to pee either, tile flooring. No mat or anything. When he goes out of box just to be a jerk it's normally on a mat or rug lol. 

But I've been using feliway spray on every fabric item in the house every night lol. Might be overkill but it seems to be helping *touch wood*


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Torri regularly get 'hanger's on' stuck to her rear. Then they become unstuck somewhere around the house. IMO it's not a big deal, and it's nothing she's doing wrong, so I just clean it up and move on.

Some of this might be because I feed raw and their poops are particularly unoffensive...they don't stick or leave marks, they're nicely solid, and they don't smell. Sooo it's just not an issue. Even if they WERE gross though, if you're thinking he's starting in the box and then leaving bits that get stuck on his fur elsewhere - not his fault.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Claiken said:


> When he goes out of box just to be a jerk it's normally on a mat or rug lol.


This would require a complex thought process that cats do not have. He's not doing this to "be a jerk", he's doing it because something is or has bothered him and you either haven't figured out what it is or it went on so long that it's become a habit.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well in this case I know it's not danglers. Had some today again, with literally half in box and half at the door. Luckily I got to it first.... But still. I really thought I had it figure out when he had peed at the door... Both times there was already poop in "his" box... He refuses any other box, and now seems to refuse to pee in the box if there's poop already in it. But now these partial poops outside the box... Can't make sense of it.... Nothing looks blOody or painful or strained. Is their sense of smel that strong that he could be starting in the box at the other end of he hous and smell a stray and proceed to finish at the door?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Todays situation has gotten stranger. When i went to do the litter (again) there was more of his poop, in the box. So i cleaned the stuff in the box, found the stuff at the door, then found more in the box. So, essentially the middle of his poop was at the door.... Bizarre...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I know you said he gets Miralax, but this partial pooping in the box and partial pooping elsewhere really sounds like it could be constipation. Celia gets Miralax every day, too, but every now and again she still gets constipated, I'm assuming when she's stressed. Just about a week ago, for 3 days in a row, I found one poo in the box, then more poo on my bed, on the couch, on my bed. I don't know what the stressor was, but I upped the Miralax dose, and we're back to normal. 

Maybe that stray coming around is stressing him? It couldn't hurt to increase the Miralax to see if that helps. 

At least poo is easier to clean than pee...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Claiken,
Here is an excellent link, I found, when looking for some information! 

http://www.littlebigcat.com/health/constipated-cats/

This also includes descriptions and pictures of different poo types!
Maybe it will help you figure something out! 
All Paws Crossed for him!
Sharon


----------

